# Netbeans kann Projekt nicht öffnen / Projektordner wird nicht erkannt



## CPoly (13. November 2010)

Ich habe  Netbeans 6.9 auf Ubuntu 10.10 installiert.

Ich habe die Plugins installiert, welche für die Entwicklung von AppEngine-Apps benötigt werden. Ich kann aber weder meine vorhandenen Projekte öffnen, noch ein neues Projekt erstellen und dann öffnen (erstellt wird es, aber der Ordner wird nicht als Projekt erkannt.).

Außerdem habe ich auch die nötigen Plugins für die Ruby on Rails Entwicklung installiert und habe dort genau das gleiche Probleme.

Was ich im Internet bisher gefunden habe, war der Tipp, vorhandene Projekte als neue Projekte hinzuzufügen, aber es lassen sich ja bei mir weder Alt-Projekte noch neue Projekte öffnen.

Die Java Entwicklung funktioniert aber genauso wie Android-Projekte.


----------

